# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  عهد حقوق الطفل في الإسلام 2005

## د.شيماء عطاالله

عهد حقوق الطفل في الإسلام

اعتمد وفتح باب التوقيع والانضمام والتصديق عليه من قبل المؤتمر الإسلامي الثاني والثلاثون لوزراء الخارجية المنعقد في صنعاء - اليمن، خلال الفترة من 28 إلى 30 حزيران/يونيه 2005 الموافق 21 إلى 23 جمادي الأول 1426


إن الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد إيمانا منها بأن الإسلام بقيمه ومبادئه يشكل أنماط السلوك للمجتمع المسلم بما يوفر له الأمن والاستقرار، ويحقق له التقدم والازدهار في كنف الأسرة التي هي اللبنة الأولى في بناء المجتمع.

وانطلاقا من الجهود الإسلامية المعنية بقضايا الطفولة والتي ساهمت في بلورة اتفاقية حقوق الطفل لعام 1989م التي أبرمت في إطار الأمم المتحدة.

ومراعاة لأهداف منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي المحددة في ميثاقها وقرارات قممها ومؤتمراتها الوزارية والاتفاقية الدولية التي أبرمتها الدول الأعضاء بها.

وتأكيدا للمبادئ الواردة في إعلان دكا لحقوق الإنسان في الإسلام الصادر عن المؤتمر الإسلامي الرابع عشر لوزراء الخارجية في ديسمبر 1983م، وإعلان القاهرة لحقوق الإنسان في الإسلام الذي أقره المؤتمر الإسلامي التاسع عشر لوزراء الخارجية بالقرار رقم 49/19- س (1990م) وفي إعلان حقوق الطفل ورعايته في الإسلام الذي أقره مؤتمر القمة الإسلامية السابع بالقرار رقم 16/7- ث (ق. أ) (1994م).

وتأكيدا للدور الحضاري التاريخي للأمة الإسلامية، ومساهمة في الجهود الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان.

وإيمانا منها بأن الحقوق الأساسية والحريات العامة في الإسلام هي جزء منه، لا يملك أحد تعطيلها أو خرقها أو تجاهلها.

ووعيا منها بجسامة المسؤولية تجاه الطفل على وجه الخصوص إذ هو طليعة مستقبل الأمة وصانع غدها.

وسعيا لتطوير الأداء الإسلامي في قطاع الطفولة بغية ملاءمة الأطر والآليات لمواجهة حجم التغيرات والتحولات المتسارعة وانعكاساتها على هذا القطاع.

وإدراكا منها بأن أولى خطوات العمل الجاد تبدأ بالاستبصار الواعي بأهم التحديات المتراكمة والمتوقعة التي تواجه الأمة وعلى رأسها الآثار السلبية للتحولات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وتراجع دور الأسرة وضعف مشاعر الانتماء وتفكك الروابط الأسرية وتراجع دور القيم والمفاهيم وقصور الخدمات الصحية والتعليمية، واستمرار ظاهرة الأمية، فضلا عن الآثار السلبية الناجمة عن التطور المتسارع في العلوم والاتصالات وثورة المعلومات مع استمرار وجود أنماط سلبية مع التقاليد الموروثة.

وأخذا في الاعتبار تحمل الأطفال - باعتبارهم من الكيان الهش في المجتمع - لأكبر قسط من المعاناة نتيجة للكوارث الطبيعية وتلك التي من صنع الإنسان مما ينجم عنه ظواهر مأساوية تتمثل في اليتم والتشرد، واستغلال الأطفال في أعمال عسكرية أو قاسية أو خطرة أو غير مشروعة، فضلا عن معاناة الأطفال اللاجئين والموجودين في السجون والرازحين تحت ظروف الاحتلال، والمشردين والمفقودين نتيجة النزاعات المسلحة أو المجاعات، مما ساهم في ازدياد ظاهرة العنف بين الأطفال، وزيادة أعداد المعاقين منهم بدنيا وذهنيا واجتماعيا.

وإيمانا منها بأن الأمر يقتضي اتخاذ موقف يكرس الالتزام بحقوق الطفل ويؤكد العزم على مواصلة الجهد لتفعيل هذه الحقوق وتذليل العقبات التي تعترض طريق الأمة.
وثقة منها بأن الأمة لديها من الإمكانات والمقومات ما يكفل لها التغلب على الصعوبات التي تواجهها بما يتوفر لديها من قيم دينية واجتماعية سامية، تمثل فيها الأسرة والطفل مكانة مميزة دعائمها المودة والرحمة، ومن موارد بشرية هامة تتيح لها إمكانية تنمية شاملة ومستدامة.

وإذ تقر بحق الطفل في أن تترعرع شخصيته في بيئة عائلية تسودها القيم الأصيلة والمحبة والتفاهم بما يمكنه من ممارسة حقوقه دون أي تميز.

ومساندة منها للخطط والبرامج والمشروعات الرامية إلى النهوض بأوضاع الطفولة في العالم الإسلامي، بما في ذلك بلورة تشريعات أو نظم وطنية تكفل ممارسة الطفل لحقوقه الكاملة.

واعتبارا لكون هذا العهد يؤكد على حقوق الطفل في الشريعة الإسلامية وأحكامها مع مراعاة التشريعات الداخلية للدول، وكذا مراعاة حقوق أطفال الأقليات والجاليات غير المسلمة تأكيدا للحقوق الإنسانية التي يشترك فيها الطفل المسلم وغير المسلم.

اتفقت على ما يلي:


المادة 1: تعريف الطفل

لأغراض هذا العهد، يعني الطفل كل إنسان لم يبلغ سن الرشد وفقا للقانون المطبق عليه.

المادة 2: المقاصد

يهدف هذا العهد إلى تحقيق المقاصد التالية:

1- رعاية الأسرة وتعزيز إمكاناتها، وتقديم الدعم اللازم لها للحيلولة دون تردي أوضاعها الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية أو الصحية، وتأهيل الزوجين لضمان قيامهما بواجبهما في تربية الأطفال ونمائهم بدنيا ونفسيا وسلوكيا.

2- تأمين طفولة سوية وآمنة وضمان تنشئة أجيال من الأطفال المسلمين يؤمنون بربهم، ويتمسكون بعقيدتهم ويخلصون لأوطانهم، ويلتزمون بمبادئ الحق والخير فكرا وعملا والشعور بالانتماء إلى الحضارة الإسلامية.

3- تعميم وتعميق الاهتمام بمرحلة الطفولة والمراهقة ورعايتها رعاية كاملة، بما ينشئ أجيالا صالحة لمجتمعهم.

4- تعميم التعليم الأساسي الإلزامي والثانوي بالمجان لجميع الأطفال، بغض النظر عن الجنس أو اللون أو الجنسية أو الدين أو المولد أو أي اعتبار آخر، وتطوير التعليم من خلال الارتقاء بالمناهج والمعلمين، وإتاحة فرص التدريب المهني.

5- توفير الفرصة للطفل لاكتشاف مواهبه وإدراك أهميته ومكانته في المجتمع من خلال الأسرة والمؤسسات المعنية وتشجيعه للمشاركة في الحياة الثقافية للمجتمع.

6- توفير الرعاية اللازمة للأطفال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، ولمن يعيشون في أحوال صعبة ومعالجة الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى ذلك.

7- تقديم المساعدة والدعم الممكنين للأطفال المسلمين في جميع أنحاء العالم بالتنسيق مع الحكومات أو من خلال الآليات الدولية.

المادة 3: المبادئ

لبلوغ المقاصد الواردة في المادة الثانية يجب:

1- احترام أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ومراعاة التشريعات الداخلية للدول الأعضاء.

2- احترام أهداف ومبادئ منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

3-إعطاء أولوية عليا لحقوق الأطفال، ومصالحهم، وحمايتهم، وتنميتهم.

4- المساواة في الرعاية والحقوق والواجبات بين الأطفال.

5- مراعاة عدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية لأي دولة.

6- مراعاة ثوابت الأمة الإسلامية الثقافية والحضارية.

المادة 4: واجبات الدول

تعمل الدول الأطراف على ما يلي:

1- احترام الحقوق المنصوص عليها في هذا العهد، واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لنفاذه، وفقا لإجراءاتها الداخلية.

2- احترام مسؤوليات وحقوق الوالدين أو الأوصياء أو غيرهم من الأشخاص المسؤولين عن الطفل، وفقا لإجراءاتها الداخلية بما تقتضيه مصلحة الطفل.

3- إنهاء العمل بالأعراف أو التقاليد أو الممارسات التي تتعارض مع الشريعة الإسلامية، والحقوق والواجبات المنصوص عليها في هذا العهد.

المادة 5: المساواة

تكفل الدول الأطراف تساوي جميع الأطفال بمقتضى التشريع في التمتع بالحقوق والحريات المنصوص عليها في هذا العهد، بغض النظر عن الجنس أو المولد أو العرق أو الدين أو اللغة أو الانتماء السياسي، أو أي اعتبار آخر يقوم في حق الطفل أو الأسرة أو من 
يمثله شرعا أو قانونا.

المادة 6: الحق في الحياة

1- للطفل الحق في الحياة، منذ كونه جنينا في بطن أمه، أو في حال تعرض أمه للوفاة، ويحظر الإجهاض، إلا في حالات الضرورة التي تقتضيها مصلحة الأم أو الجنين أو كليهما وله حق النسب والتملك والميراث والنفقة.

2- تكفل الدول الأطراف مقومات بقاء الطفل ونمائه وحمايته من العنف وسوء المعاملة والاستغلال وتردي أحواله المعيشية والصحية.

المادة 7: الهوية

1- للطفل الحق منذ ولادته في اسم حسن وتسجيله لدى الجهات المختصة وتحديد نسبه وجنسيته ومعرفة والديه وجميع أقاربه وذوي رحمه وأمه من الرضاعة.

2- تحافظ الدول الأطراف على عناصر هوية الطفل، بما في ذلك اسمه، جنسيته، وصلته العائلية وفقا لقوانينها الداخلية، وتبذل مساعيها الحثيثة لحل مشكلة انعدام الجنسية لأي طفل يولد على إقليمها، أو يولد لأحد رعاياها خارج إقليمها.

3- الطفل المجهول النسب ومن في حكمه، له الحق في الكفالة، والرعاية دون التبني وله الحق في اسم ولقب وجنسية.

المادة 8: تماسك الأسرة

1- تحمي الدول الأطراف، الأسرة من عوامل الضعف والانحلال، وتعمل على توفير الرعاية لأفرادها والأخذ بأسباب التماسك والتوازن بقدر الإمكانات المتاحة.

2- لا يفصل الطفل عن والديه على كره منهما، ولا تسقط ولايتهما عليه إلا لضرورة قصوى ولمصلحة الطفل وبمسوغ شرعي، ووفقا للإجراءات الداخلية، ورهنا بقواعد قضائية تتاح فيها الفرصة ليبدي الطفل أو الوالدان، أحدهما أو كلاهما أو من يمثله، أو أحد 
أعضاء الأسرة طلباته.

3- تراعي الدول الأطراف في سياستها الاجتماعية مصالح الطفل الفضلى، وإذا اقتضت فصله عن والديه، فلا يحرم من إقامة صلة بهما.

4- يسمح للطفل بمغادرة دولته للإقامة مع والديه أو أحدهما في دولة أخرى، ما لم يكن قد تم فصله عنهما وفقا للفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة، أو تعارضت المغادرة مع القيود المفروضة وفقا للإجراءات السارية داخل الدولة.

المادة 9: الحريات الخاصة

1- لكل طفل قادر حسب سنه ونضجه تكوين آرائه الخاصة وحق التعبير عنها بحرية في جميع الأمور التي تمسه، سواء بالقول أو الكتابة أو أية وسيلة أخرى مشروعة، وبما لا يتعارض مع الشريعة وقواعد السلوك.

2- لكل طفل الحق في احترام حياته الخاصة، ومع ذلك فللوالدين، ولن يمثلهما شرعا، ممارسة إشراف إسلامي إنساني على سلوك الطفل، ولا يخضع الطفل في ذلك إلا للقيود التي يقرها النظام، واللازمة لحماية النظام العام أو الأمن العام أو الآداب العامة أو 
الصحة العامة أو الحقوق والحريات الأساسية للآخرين.

المادة 10: حرية التجمع

لكل طفل الحق في تكوين أو الانضمام لأي تجمع مدني سلمي بما يتفق مع القواعد الشرعية أو القانونية والنظامية في مجتمعه وبما يتناسب مع عمره ولا يؤثر على سلوكه وصحته وأسرته وتراثه.

المادة 11: التربية

1- التربية السليمة حق للطفل، يتحمل الوالدان أو الوصي حسب الأحوال المسؤولية عنها، وتساعدهم مؤسسات الدولة قدر إمكاناتها.

2- تهدف تربية الطفل إلى:

(أ) تنمية شخصيته وقيمه الدينية والأخلاقية وشعوره بالمواطنة وبالتضامن الإسلامي والإنساني وبث روح التفاهم والحوار والتسامح والصداقة بين الشعوب.

(ب) تشجيع اكتسابه المهارات والقدرات التي يواجه بها المواقف الجديدة، ويتخلص بها من التقاليد السلبية، وينشأ بها على التفكير العلمي والموضوعي.

المادة 12: التعليم والثقافة

1- لكل طفل حق في التعليم المجاني الإلزامي الأساسي، بتعليمه مبادئ التربية الإسلامية "العقيدة والشريعة، وحسب الأحوال" وتوفير الوسائل اللازمة لتنمية قدراته العقلية والنفسية والبدنية بما يسمح له بالانفتاح على المعايير المشتركة للثقافات الإنسانية.

2- على الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد توفير:

(أ) التعليم الأساسي الإلزامي مجانا لجميع الأطفال على قدم المساواة.

(ب) التعليم الثانوي مجانا وتدريجيا، بحيث يكون - خلال عشر سنوات - في متناول جميع الأطفال.

(ج) التعليم العالي مع مراعاة قدرات كل طفل ورغبته، حسب نظام التعليم في كل دولة.

(د) حق الطفل في اللباس الذي يوافق معتقداته مع الالتزام بالشريعة الإسلامية والآداب العامة وما لا يخدش الحياء.

(هـ) معالجة فعالة لمشكلة الأمية والتوقف عن التعليم والتخلف الأساسي.

(و) رعاية المتفوقين والموهوبين في جميع مراحل التعليم.

(ز) إنتاج ونشر كتب الأطفال وإنشاء مكتبات لهم، والاستفادة من وسائل الإعلام في نشر المواد الثقافية والاجتماعية والفنية، الخاصة بالطفل، وتشجيع ثقافته.

3- حق الطفل المقارب للبلوغ في الحصول على الثقافة الجنسية الصحيحة المميزة بين الحلال والحرام.

4- لا تتعارض أحكام هذه المادة والمادة الحادية عشرة السابقة لها، مع حرية انتساب الطفل المسلم للمؤسسات التعليمية الخاصة شريطة احترامها لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، ومراعاة التعليم في تلك المؤسسات للقواعد التي تضعها الدول.

المادة 13: أوقات الراحة والأنشطة

1- للطفل الحق في أوقات الراحة، وممارسة الألعاب، والأنشطة المشروعة المناسبة لسنه في وقت الفراغ.

2- للطفل الحق في المشاركة في الحياة الثقافية والفنية والاجتماعية.

3- للوالدين أو المسؤول عن الطفل شرعا أو قانونا، الإشراف على ممارسة الطفل للأنشطة التي يريدها وفقا لهذه المادة، وفي إطار الضوابط التربوية والدينية والأخلاقية.

المادة 14: المستوى المعيشي الاجتماعي

1- الحضانة والنفقة حق لكل طفل، لحفظ كيانه من الهلكة، لعدم قدرته على حفظ نفسه والإنفاق عليها.

2- تعترف الدول الأطراف لكل طفل، بالحق في الانتفاع من الضمان الاجتماعي، وفقا لقانونها الوطني.

3- تلتزم الدول الأطراف بالعمل على التخفيض - بقدر الإمكان - للطفل في أسعار الخدمات والأجور والإعفاء من الرسوم والضرائب.

4- لكل طفل الحق في مستوى معيشي ملائم لنموه العقلي والنفسي والبدني والاجتماعي.

5- تضمن الدول الأطراف للطفل التدابير الإلزامية لإجبار الوالدين أو المسؤول عنه شرعا أو قانونا الإنفاق عليه في حدود استطاعتهم.

المادة 15: صحة الطفل

للطفل الحق في الرعاية الصحية جسديا ونفسيا، ويتحقق ذلك عن طريق:

1- كفالة رعاية الأم، منذ بدء الحمل والرضاعة الطبيعية منها، أو ممن يقوم مقامها، إذا تعذر إرضاعها له.

2- حقه في تخفيف بعض الأحكام الشرعية والقضائية عمن ترضعه شرعا لمصلحته، وتأجيل بعض العقوبات الصادرة عليها لمصلحته، وتخفيف مهام العمل للمرضعة والحامل، وكذلك التخفيف من ساعات العمل.

3- حقه في التدابير اللازمة لخفض معدلات وفيات المواليد والأطفال.

4- ضرورة إجراء الفحوص الطبية للمقدمين على الزواج قصد التأكد من عدم وجود مسببات أمراض وراثية أو معدية فيها خطورة على الطفل.

5- حق الطفل الذكر في الختان.

6- عدم تدخل الوالدين أو غيرهما طبيا لتغيير لون أو شكل أو صفات أو جنس الجنين في بطن أمه، إلا لضرورة طبية.

7- تقديم الرعاية الطبية الوقائية، ومكافحة الأمراض، وسوء التغذية، وتوفير الرعاية الصحية اللازمة لأمه لمصلحته.

8- حق الطفل على الدولة والمجتمع، في تقديم المعلومات والخدمات الطبية للأمهات، لتوعيتهن ومساعدتهن على تحسين صحة أطفالهن.

9- ضمان حق الطفل في وقايته من المواد المخدرة والمسكرة والمواد الضارة الأخرى، وكذا الأمراض المعدية والسارية.

المادة 16: الأطفال المعوقون وذوو الاحتياجات الخاصة

1- للطفل المعوق أو ذي الاحتياجات الخاصة الحق في الحصول على رعاية خاصة بما يضمن حقوقه كاملة وبما يتناسب مع حالته وظروف والديه أو المسؤول عنه والإمكانات المتاحة.

2- تهدف رعاية الطفل المعاق أو ذي الاحتياجات الخاصة، إلى تعليمه وتأهيله وتدريبه، وتوفير الوسائل الملائمة (الخدمات الطبية والنفسية والاجتماعية والتربوية والمهنية والترفيهية) لحركته لتمكينه من الاندماج في المجتمع، وينبغي أن تبذل له هذه الخدمات 
بالمجان أو برسوم زهيدة ما أمكن ذلك.

المادة 17: حماية الطفل

تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير اللازمة لحماية الطفل من:

1- الاستخدام غير المشروع للمخدرات والمسكرات والمواد الضارة، أو المساهمة في إنتاجيتها وترويجها أو الاتجار فيها.

2- جميع أشكال التعذيب أو المعاملة غير الإنسانية أو المهينة، في جميع الظروف والأحوال، أو تهريبه أو خطفه أو الاتجار به.

3- الاستغلال بكل أنواعه وخصوصا الاستغلال الجنسي.

4- التأثير الثقافي والفكري والإعلامي والإتصالاتي، المخالف للشريعة الإسلامية، أو المصالح الوطنية للدول الأطراف.

5- حماية الأطفال بعدم إشراكهم في النزاعات المسلحة والحروب.

المادة 18: عمل الأطفال

1- لا يمارس الطفل أي عمل ينطوي على مخاطر أو يعطل تربيته أو تعليمه أو يكون على حساب صحته أو نموه البدني أو الروحي.

2- تضع القوانين الداخلية لكل دولة، حدا أدنى لسن العمل وساعاته وشروطه، وتفرض عقوبات على المخالفين.

المادة 19: العدالة

1- لا يحرم الطفل من حريته إلا وفقا للقانون ولفترة زمنية مناسبة ومحددة.

2- يعامل الطفل المحروم من حريته معاملة تتفق ومعنى الكرامة واحترام حقوق الإنسان، وحرياته الأساسية، ومراعاة احتياجات الأشخاص الذين هم في سنه.

3- تراعي الدول الأطراف:

(أ) فصل الطفل المحروم من حريته عن البالغين في أماكن خاصة بالأطفال الجانحين.

(ب) إخطار الطفل فورا ومباشرة بالتهم المنسوبة إليه، حين استدعائه أو القبض عليه، مع دعوة والديه أو المسؤول عنه أو محاميه للحضور معه.

(ج) تقديم المساعدة القانونية والإنسانية التي يحتاجها الطفل، بما في ذلك الاستعانة بمحام وبمترجم فوري إذا لزم الأمر.

(د) سرعة البت في القضية من محكمة خاصة بالأطفال، وإمكان الطعن في الحكم أمام محكمة أعلى، حال إدانته.

(هـ) عدم إجبار الطفل على الإقرار بما نسب إليه أو الإدلاء بالشهادة.

(و) اعتبار العقوبة وسيلة إصلاح، ورعاية لتأهيل الطفل وإعادة اندماجه في المجتمع.

(ز) تحديد سن أدنى، لا يحاكم الطفل دونه.

(ح) تأمين احترام الحياة الخاصة للطفل أثناء جميع مراحل الدعوى.

المادة 20: مسؤولية الوالدين والحماية من الممارسات الضارة

1- تقع على عاتق الوالدين أو المسؤول عن الطفل شرعا أو قانونا تربيته وحسن تنشئته.

2- على الوالدين أو المسؤول عن الطفل شرعا أو قانونا والدول الأطراف حماية الطفل، من الممارسات والأعراف الضارة صحيا أو اجتماعيا أو ثقافيا، أو المؤثرة سلبا على رفاهيته أو كرامته أو نمائه، أو تلك التي يترتب عليها تمييز بين الأطفال على أساس 
الجنس أو غير ذلك بمقتضى النظام بما لا يتعارض مع الشريعة الإسلامية.

المادة 21: الأطفال اللاجئون

على الدول الأطراف أن تكفل بقدر الإمكان تمتع الأطفال اللاجئين أو من في حكمهم بالحقوق المنصوص عليها في هذا العهد ضمن تشريعاتها الوطنية.

المادة 22: التوقيع والتصديق أو الانضمام

1- يفتح باب التوقيع على هذا العهد لجميع الدول الأعضاء في منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

2- يفتح باب التصديق والانضمام إلى هذا العهد لجميع الدول الأعضاء.

3- تودع وثائق التصديق لدى الأمين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

المادة 23: نفاذ العهد

1- يبدأ نفاذ هذا العهد في اليوم الثلاثين الذي يلي إيداع وثيقة التصديق العشرين لدى الأمين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

2- يبدأ نفاذ هذا العهد بالنسبة للدولة المنضمة في اليوم الثلاثين الذي يلي تاريخ إيداع وثيقة انضمام تلك الدولة.

المادة24: آلية تنفيذ العهد

1- تتفق الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد على إنشاء اللجنة الإسلامية لحقوق الطفل، وتتألف اللجنة من ممثلي جميع الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، وتعقد اجتماعاتها بمقر الأمانة العامة لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي مرة كل سنتين، اعتبارا من تاريخ دخول هذا العهد 
حيز النفاذ لبحث التطور الذي تم إحرازه في تنفيذ هذا العهد.

2- تخضع مداولات الاجتماع الذي يكتمل نصابه بحضور ثلثي الدول الأطراف في العهد، للقواعد الإجرائية المعمول بها في اجتماعات منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

المادة 25: التحفظ والانسحاب والتعديل

يحق للدول الأعضاء التحفظ على بعض بنود هذا العهد أو سحب تحفظها بعد إشعار الأمين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي بذلك.

2- يحق لكل دولة عضو الانسحاب من العهد بعد إخطار الأمين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي بذلك، ويصبح الانسحاب ساريا في اليوم الثلاثين الذي يلي تاريخ استلام الأمين العام لهذا الإشعار.

3- يجوز لأي دولة طرف أن تتقدم بطلب تعديل هذا العهد بإخطار مكتوب للامين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، ولا يصبح التعديل ساريا إلا بموافقة ثلثي الدول الأعضاء بمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

المادة 26: اللغات الرسمية

حرر هذا العهد باللغات العربية والانجليزية والفرنسية التي تتساوى جميعها في الحجية.



المصدر 

http://hrlibrary.umn.edu/arab/CCHI.html

----------

